# Mens board for a woman



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 147cm k2 anagram I am trying to sell. If I don't sell it, I was gonna see if this chick wanted to use it for the winter. Whats the difference between mens and womens snowboards? Will my 147cm k2 be ok for her to use, how would it be any different then another board? I know at least based on size, my board should be fine for her but outside of that I don't know what the difference is...:dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Women's boards generally run smaller, narrower, and softer than their male counterparts.

A lot of women's specific boards also have a different flex pattern. This is because females have a lower center of gravity than males. That basically equates to us men having more leverage over the board.

Does this mean a woman can't ride a man's board? Definitely not. All this means is that the board won't perform the way it's supposed to. So say you give her a soft mens board. For her, the board will be stiffer. Just a guess, I would generally add +2 flex for a woman on a men's board (speaking in terms of the woman being the right size for the men's board).

Make sure her feet will fit the board. She might be the right weight, but her feet could very well be too small for your board.


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say if she has a biger feet go for it, if she is on a small size like my wife I would not bother.


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Her biggest issues will be weight and foot size. If she weights 140 lbs and wears at least a men's size 7, she should be fine. If she's lighter, it might be a little stiff. The biggest problem women have riding a men's board is their feet are too small. You need a little bit of overhang to apply pressure to the edges. If her feet fit entirely on the board, she'll have a harder time initiating turns. If she's just now learning, it'll be especially tough.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Basically, as has already been said, it's going to be a bit stiffer than a similar woman's board and a bit wider. 
Can she ride it? For sure. Similar example is Lindsey Vonn. She uses men's skis and she's obviously done pretty well... :laugh:


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> Similar example is Lindsey Vonn. She uses men's skis and she's obviously done pretty well... :laugh:


That's because she's built like a dude.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

vote4pedro said:


> That's because she's built like a dude.


I'd still hit it. 


There's nothing inherent about a mens board that'll prevent anyone without a dick from riding one. I get your point though, probably a bad example. 

I'd probably place that over her getting a rental board..


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> I'd still hit it.
> 
> 
> There's nothing inherent about a mens board that'll prevent anyone without a dick from riding one. I get your point though, probably a bad example.
> ...


So you think a new boarder would do better on my board vs a rental?


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> So you think a new boarder would do better on my board vs a rental?


Depending how big she is, I think she'd probably do better on a female rental board. What's her approximate height and weight?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> So you think a new boarder would do better on my board vs a rental?


Depends on where you're going. I'm basing this off my local hill in which pretty much any legit board would be better. If you're going to better mountains though, they might have some female specific rentals which could possibly work better. 

The main thing for me is how much quicker you can progress if you're not always trying to get used to a different board. If she can get the same/similar board frequently though, a rental might work as well. 

I'm just gonna be honest, I hate rental boards. :laugh:


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

Her best bet is probably to look for a women's board in her size on craigslist or ebay. She should be able to find something decent for the cost of a couple rentals.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

vote4pedro said:


> Her best bet is probably to look for a women's board in her size on craigslist or ebay. She should be able to find something decent for the cost of a couple rentals.


+1

Lots of good cheap boards around:

Womens Snowboards Price 100:199


----------

